# Hitler



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...give me your thoughts as to why you voted what you voted!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

The only thing he was good at was public speaking. That guy had some very good persuasive skills! Either than that I hate the man!


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I give him props in terms that he took Germany from being a weak country and turning into a Powerhouse. But he was a dipshit.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

MPower said:


> But he was a dipshit.


 ...would you care to enlighten me as to why he was a dipshit? i mean after all, he almost did take over the entire european continent as well as russia AND was very close to invading the americas...


----------



## barbourshop (Feb 17, 2003)

oh and that whole ethnic cleansing thing.....
Dave


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

barbourshop said:


> oh and that whole ethnic cleansing thing.....
> Dave


 Bingo!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

> ...would you care to enlighten me as to why he was a dipshit? i mean after all, he almost did take over the entire european continent as well as russia AND was very close to invading the americas...


which is precisly his downfall. Too much, too fast, overextended himself and fought a war on too many fronts.....not the sign of a genius...the sign of a military dunce.

Hitler is an asshole. A dumb asshole.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Hitler is an asshole. A dumb asshole.


 AMEN!

I do admit Hitler had many good skills in speech, but he was Satan in disguise.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Don't get me wrong, I am anti-Hitler!

Hitler was a genius in my opinion because:
*he was a vegetarian
*he got into power and persuaded Germany to support his system
*he did manage to take control of mant contrys, and even looked like winning the war
*he made half of Germany (the west) wealthy
*he faked his death so succsessfully, that he has never been found

These things to me proove his genius, however he was an evil, evil man who should have had his scrotum slashed repeatedly with razorblades until he died!


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Genius? No, but he was very intelligent and surrounded himself with intelligent people. My German history is fairly rusty, but I do believe the found remnants of his body. I've no doubt he killed himself before the Russians captured him. Too bad he didn't do that years earlier. No he was not a genius, albeit quite intelligent.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

He mad too many military errors to be a military genious.

But his way of having an entire nation follow and adore him, just by the power of speech (remember, he was democratically elected as president, before he decided to switch to the dark side), is quite genious...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Neoplasia said:


> Genius? No, but he was very intelligent and surrounded himself with intelligent people. My German history is fairly rusty, but I do believe the found remnants of his body. I've no doubt he killed himself before the Russians captured him. Too bad he didn't do that years earlier. No he was not a genius, albeit quite intelligent.


 The Russians apparently had his skull in a box somewhere in the Kremlin forever but I am pretty sure they lost it







There have been many books on the subject, I am just going of the knowledge obtained by my history channel viewing.


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Innes... Hitler faked his death? Is he with tupac and biggie too? Hahah...i hate hitler. He ruined what might have been a very sucessful campaign by being too greedy and doing it all for the wrong reasons. His wasn't a genious, he was the anti-christ.


----------



## phantom45f (Jan 28, 2003)

I would say he was a genius on some fronts, but he obviousy didnt care about anyone except his people.
he did take over most of the world, and did fast (which may have been his downfall) and he even convince the Japanese to fight too. He was smart in his rise to power, persuation was key, and he more or less created a massive development phase and economic boom for the people of germany. But in the end he started the cold war and led to the issues we have in the middle east today. I cant say that was part of his idealist world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Well he did initiate a war on two fronts which probably lead to his demise.

Whether or not a person is good or bad is pretty much irrelevant . There are many good people who are geniuses and many bad ones. I suppose the only area he could be is his ability to manipulate an entire people, but I don't think it takes a genius to do that.

The Anti-Christ? More like a minion of his. They say the Devil's greatest trick is convincing people he doesn't exist, now that guy is a genius but that's another topic entirely.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Neoplasia said:


> They say the Devil's greatest trick is convincing people he doesn't exist,


 Are you Kaisar Sose?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Neoplasia said:
> 
> 
> > They say the Devil's greatest trick is convincing people he doesn't exist,
> ...


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Hitler was the devil.







Did you know that he was a vegetarian? Well....he was.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> Hitler was a genius in my opinion because:
> *he was a vegetarian


 Petzl88:


> Did you know that he was a vegetarian? Well....he was.


I believe Innes enlightened us on that one







*wink*


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

I heard that vegetarians go crazy...


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

No....Hitler was a queer who had his mind set on ruling the the world so that he could rape every man, woman, and child.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> No....Hitler was a queer who had his mind set on ruling the the world so that he could rape every man, woman, and child.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> I heard that vegetarians go crazy...


 So Innes you gonna go crazy on us too?!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

AAAAGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!

Let me out of here!
I can't find any way to go!

What is this?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Quick, quick, give Innes a carrot, and he'll chill out again.....







......hippie......


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I hate hitler and what he stood for, but at the same time think that what he did not only took massive balls but seems very unlikey it would happen again. If you could get people to trust you and your skills without most ever seeing it, then I think he did what he intended to do. Does this make him superman, NO! but it does or did make him an effective leader. I also beleive he tried to do too much too fast. If he would gave each battle enuf time he woulda conquered much. Good thing he was a selfish ignorant asshole who didn't know any better!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> Good thing he was a selfish ignorant asshole who didn't know any better!


 ...sounds like saddam


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> GARGOYLE said:
> 
> 
> > Good thing he was a selfish ignorant asshole who didn't know any better!
> ...


and Osama....maybe we'll get it easy and he'll put an AK-47 to his own head just like how Hitler put a Walther to his.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Too bad Saddam and Osama wouldn't put a bullet in their heads and save the world a lot of bother. The these jokes bite the dust I'm having a huge party.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah.
Those islamic fundamentalists say suicide bombers/terrorists (or anyone that dies for his religion) go to heaven and earn a truckload of virgins. Sounds pretty temping to me, but I'm no muslim. They are...








Perhaps we should remind those two...


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

dont care to much for hitler but will tell u his right hand man is in my family tree RUDOLPH HESS


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

You must feel honored :







: Im just kidding...that must suck...


----------

